# lichteinfall



## tiger (28. März 2001)

moin zusammen, 

ich bin gard dabein logo zu ertsellen und hatte die grandiose idee durch ein paar einschusslöcher (die hab ich schon) licht einfallen zu lassen.hoffe das kapiert jemand 
;-)

gibts dazu tutorials, geht das überhaupt, HILFE!!


thx im voraus


----------



## oezer (31. März 2001)

Hi Tiger,

Zuerst dein Problem, das kannst du lösen in dem du mit Layern arbeitest. Erstelle einen Layer wo das Licht drauf ist, ein anderer Layer mit den Löchern bsp. dann musst du eben das mit den löchern über dem mit Licht drüberlegen.. ich meine das ist popel erklärt aber grundprinzip ist so der rest ist nur feinarbeit. du kannst natürlich auch mehrere ebenen mit dem licht benutzen um dann die Opacity runterzuschrauben damit das licht auch mit der atmosphere gut rüberkommt. 

so dann dein bild in deiner signatur, das is a bisserl gross das müsstest du kleiner machen 

danke

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------

